# Reds Report



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Got out last night to catch some redfish and I beat my personal best on the number of redfish caught in one outing. I caught 21 redfish mostly all sight casted on. They range from 24 to 36 inches. I won't put up 21 redfish pics on here but they are on kayak wars profile.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice that's a good workout right there


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be out Ina few days.. How long did you stay out?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. You are tough. After about 10, I'm good.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm doing it wrong apparently...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:notworthy::notworthy::yes: how you see these guys @ night? Way to GO


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::yes: how you see these guys @ night? Way to GO


Shhh! Secret!!!



Dang fine job Brandon! Keep it up! Ya'll need to put nautidogs in the ground this year!!!

Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Night vision fish goggles - where do you find them????


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Those Destin Bridge reds are really running....


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:I think he had a cross bow...awsome job! LOL I caught one last night.. 36 incher and wore me out.. aww to be a young buck again


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I bet you slept good that night. I thought I did well with five reds Thursday night. LOL
I would have stayed longer, but I had the bubble guts going on.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Good work bud! Nice talking to ya!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Yaksquatch said:


> Shhh! Secret!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alex, he aint gotta worry about nauti dogs this year :whistling: were right behind yaaa


----------

